# "Sagging" insulated concertina blinds??



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

A bit of trivia I've been meaning to ask you knowledgeable lot about for a while:
I've noticed a few times recently that vans with silvered concertina blinds on the side windows (which I guess provide improved insulation?) sometimes seem to "sag" downwards - is it maybe due to their weight compared to a conventional concertina blind?

It's mainly been on newish A-class vans I've seen this - certainly on some Rapidos, and I think on Buerstners.

Has anyone else noticed this? Is it a problem at all from inside?

Or do all concertina blinds really sag like this, but it's just more noticeable on silvered ones?


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

It's gravity, which causes everything to sag downwards as time goes by


----------

